# eastenders in spain



## eilatan (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi I'm moving to Southern Spain in august and wondered how I could legally watch eastenders. there are so many things to work out but it would all be easier with eastenders


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh bless! You can watch it online using FilmOn.com. Or check any of the many threads on here about watching UK TV in Spain.

Hope you get over the addiction soon - there is life beyond Albert Square!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

eilatan said:


> Hi I'm moving to Southern Spain in august and wondered how I could legally watch eastenders. there are so many things to work out but it would all be easier with eastenders


Oh dear that question is like walking into a wine club & asking for a chateauneuf du pape and lemonade. 

Down south the internet is your friend as has been said.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The correct and legal way to watch BBC content via the internet is via BBC Iplayer.
There is a version of it for expats - which you can subscribe to
There is the UK version, which access is blocked if you try to use it outside the UK.

All other methods of watching BBC TV via the internet will be from people taking the feeds, probably without consent or payment to the BBC, for their own gain.


----------



## eilatan (Jun 10, 2014)

thank you.
everyone has to have a guilty pleasure in life and mine is eastenders. I have a stressful job so pure escapism for me. well id like to think id give up lots of tv in spain but im afraid il have to(if i can) watch eastenders at least til i find out who killed lucy beale.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

eilatan said:


> thank you.
> everyone has to have a guilty pleasure in life and mine is eastenders. I have a stressful job so pure escapism for me. well id like to think id give up lots of tv in spain but im afraid il have to(if i can) watch eastenders at least til i find out who killed lucy beale.


You watch what suits you Eilatan and if others don't like it that is their problem.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I tried watching Eastenders for a while many years ago but they were all so miserable it made me feel positively suicidal. 
I hope it isn't a true picture of people who live in the East End.


----------



## eilatan (Jun 10, 2014)

oh nothing like the east end at all and if they were real they would all at least move. For me it cheers me up as at least its not my life! But yes I can see not for everyone


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

sat said:


> The correct and legal way to watch BBC content via the internet is via BBC Iplayer.
> There is a version of it for expats - which you can subscribe to


BUT you have to own an iPad, don't you? Because of a deal between the BBC and Apple, no other platform will support it. Is that any more ethical than what FilmOn does?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> BUT you have to own an iPad, don't you? Because of a deal between the BBC and Apple, no other platform will support it. Is that any more ethical than what FilmOn does?


It's legal. They signed a deal.
What is ethical in business matters is often a matter of opinion.
I pay taxes in the UK, the BBC is funded by taxpayers as well as licence holders so imo Fimon viewing is fair game.


----------

